# unplanned pregnancy



## hellbell84 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello there, im not pregnant or anything but i was just wondering, what are the risks if a type 1 becomes pregant and it isnt planned? sugars are fine, controlled within reason, but are there any great risks for not taking folic acid etc...?

was just wondering how many of you had non planned pregnancies and if any of you experienced dangerous complications as a result?

xxxx


----------



## Medusa (Sep 4, 2012)

i had an unplanned pregnancy and everything was ok, it is just better esp being diabetic for it to be planned.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 4, 2012)

hellbell84 said:


> Hello there, im not pregnant or anything but i was just wondering, what are the risks if a type 1 becomes pregant and it isnt planned? sugars are fine, controlled within reason, but are there any great risks for not taking folic acid etc...?
> 
> was just wondering how many of you had non planned pregnancies and if any of you experienced dangerous complications as a result?
> 
> xxxx



Hi there, obviously if you are thinking about babies then you would wnt to offer your child the best possible start while developing. And this starts by taking folic acid for at least 3months prior to getting pregnant! 
All mums to be are advised to take folic acid but as a diabetic, you should be on a much higher dose which can only be prescribed and not over the counter or in the supplements. 
Folic acid is pivotal in the development of the spinal cords and neural something or other and this is developed in the first 12weeks of pregnancy. 
If an unplanned pregnancy occurs, I'm guessing that it could not be discovered until week 6/7/8+ which is well into the baby's development! 
I planned my pregnancy and at my 20wk scan today had all measurements and organs checked and I am sooooo happy (and proud of myself) that all is ok.

As Medusa has posted, unplanned pregnancies can end up perfectly safe and a healthy baby is born but, if there is the opportunity to plan to some degree then grab it to maximise your health as well as for baby!

Dont forget a low HBA of under 7-7.5% and to check out the pre and post meal BG targets which are tough but achievable!


----------



## Monkey (Sep 7, 2012)

Pretty much what Suze says, really. There are lots of people who have unplanned pregnancies every year, but given that being diabetic already puts you at higher risk of some things, I can't see any good reason for not planning it. Certain meds aren't compatible with pregnancy too (I think some for blood pressure / cholesterol etc?) so need checking out.

Plus (I feel like a stuck record here!) so many clinics offer specific pre-conception care that it's only wise to take advantage of it, and get into the pregnancy control mindset in advance of it being critical.


----------

